

Ask HN: Is there already a good web-based CV/Resumé solution? - jcutrell

I&#x27;ve been considering building a service for academics and folks who want to track their academic and professional endeavors. Obviously a lot of people use LinkedIn for this, but I think there&#x27;s space for a more document-oriented approach. I haven&#x27;t seen one yet that looks well done enough to capture a significant userbase.<p>Does a GREAT service exist for this? I&#x27;ve thought through a few features I would have loved to have had when finishing my degree, like:<p>- Official request for reference letter through the app
- Integration with University transcript systems to keep track of classes taken, GPA, etc
- Design-oriented features, like easy theme settings
- Academic paper links&#x2F;references (I know there are large systems already in place for citing, but I think this fills a different space of personal tracking and displaying rather than searching.)
- Printing&#x2F;courier service to send the resumé to a potential employer without the service&#x27;s brand (this could be a simple PDF too)<p>It seems potentially extremely valuable to colleges trying to place students in jobs, which would be my first angle (the two universities I attended).<p>I know a ton of people that this would be useful for personally (having come from GaTech), and I&#x27;m wondering what the HN community would have to say about the idea.
======
normalocity
[https://hipcv.com/](https://hipcv.com/) \- written by a co-worker of mine is
free and worth trying out. Does LinkedIn import and PDF export if you need
something that you can print out and bring to an interview.

There's also
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/) which I
really like, esp. if you have rep on SO. Also does LinkedIn import. If you're
interested in this and need an invite (is it still invite-only?) I can hook
you up. Includes places to post your links to academic papers, blog posts,
books written, etc.

As for the integration with university transcript systems...there's your big
feature to bite off. It seems like this would be an awesome feature, but I
have no clue what it would take to do this integration, or which universities
might be interested in connecting with you there.

Finally, there's always the, "Build your own website," option, which isn't an
option for everyone, I understand. But still the most flexible option around
if you need something that's just perfect. It of course comes with its own
maintenance time costs and such.

~~~
jcutrell
Awesome - never seen HipCV before, but that's definitely down the direction
I'm thinking. Certainly not an all-things solution, which is what I like about
it.

Thanks for the info!

------
sylvainkalache
I've worked on a prototype during a SlideShare hackathon, it's a POC but
working relatively fine, you can check it out here: [http://visual-
resume.kalache.fr/](http://visual-resume.kalache.fr/)

there is also visual.ly and [http://resumup.com/](http://resumup.com/) that
are actual services.

